# How come no posts on traping?



## Mad Professor (Oct 4, 2007)

O.K., we have posts on baiting deer and other things that many consider unethical if you are a sportsman. 

Yet we are banned to discuss trapping? WTF?


----------



## Timberhauler (Oct 5, 2007)

I've never done any trapping.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Oct 5, 2007)

Mad Professor said:


> O.K., we have posts on baiting deer and other things that many consider unethical if you are a sportsman.
> 
> Yet we are banned to discuss trapping? WTF?



the site owners don't like it...........I think.


----------



## Crofter (Oct 5, 2007)

Most people, except extremist animal lovers, realize that some animals become a nuisance unless their numbers are controlled, but showing animals in traps, or dead and dishevelled, is not good for the trapping industry image. Not quite as extreme an example as a mortician showing pics of procedures to prospective customers but you get the idea!:jawdrop: It was hashed around a fair bit on the forum a number of years ago. Some literature that went out to Hunters and Anglers clubs in the past advised members not to parade their kills exposed, so as to give as little ammunition as possible to anti hunting lobby groups.


----------



## Mad Professor (Oct 12, 2007)

Crofter said:


> Most people, except extremist animal lovers, realize that some animals become a nuisance unless their numbers are controlled, but showing animals in traps, or dead and dishevelled, is not good for the trapping industry image. Not quite as extreme an example as a mortician showing pics of procedures to prospective customers but you get the idea!:jawdrop: It was hashed around a fair bit on the forum a number of years ago. Some literature that went out to Hunters and Anglers clubs in the past advised members not to parade their kills exposed, so as to give as little ammunition as possible to anti hunting lobby groups.



O.K. I understand......but hunting pics can be at least/more "greusome".

I don't care about pics but you are alienating another outdoorsman from what sholud be the comnmon table. In fact dividing us for the "Antis" e.g. PETA , WWF, etc.... to divide and concour. 



GUT DEER?????


----------



## Ekka (Oct 12, 2007)

I think for the better part most of us have evolved. :biggrinbounce2:


----------

